# Reformed book on Canon of Scripture



## nwink (Apr 27, 2011)

I've recently been reading FF Bruce's book on the canon of Scripture, and while I find the history very interesting, I find that I moreso want to read a book that argues for why the books in the Protestant canon were considered canonical. (Bruce does that some throughout and especially at the end of the book, but I guess I want to read a book on the subject) Does anyone know of good Reformed books fitting this description?

Furthermore, it seems Bruce is of the Critical Text persuasion -- does anyone know any good books about the canon of Scripture from someone of the Textus Receptus persuasion? (I ask this because it seems text criticism and the preservation of Scripture is indirectly related to studying about the canon)

My understanding regarding the canon of Scripture is that while the majority of the canonical books have always been regarded as canonical, there were always a handful of books that were debated. It doesn't seem like there really was a definitive canon until the 1st or 2nd Reformations, when people were trying to exactly define what "sola scriptura" meant. But that's just my impression, and I'm open to correction from those more knowledgeable than I.

Are there any books on the reasoning for the books the Westminster Assembly regarded as canonical?


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 27, 2011)

Nathan, I would read Whitaker's Disputations on Holy Scripture. Also, Thornwell has an excellent discussion of canon in one of the four volume set of his works. As to the TR, you have to go with Dean Burgon on this one. His stuff is mostly out of print, but he was the pre-eminent textual critic of all time from the TR perspective. I think he has some stuff on the canon, but you will have to search for it second hand, or google books.


----------

